# CREE XML T6 mounting options



## apensity (May 22, 2005)

Great, i bought two of these for $45/each and all I can say is WOW!

(New CREE XM-L T6 1600LM Lumens LED Bike HeadLight HeadLamp Light Lamp Torch Red | eBay)

I use my NiteRider Blowtorch for my helmet and two of these on my handlebars and I cannot believe the difference! My torch is LOST in the light these two produce! However, i do not like the rubber band mounts. Have any of you found a better way to mount these on handlebar and helmet??


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Great! I've been looking at those same lights from that same seller. He has others with the orange peel reflectors rather than the smooth reflectors and I thought I'd go that route instead.

With one of these on my helmet and one on the bars I should be good to go it sounds like?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Clamp-on mount

Available in the UK and EU from Magiclight.co.uk


----------



## apensity (May 22, 2005)

Action LED Lights said:


> Clamp-on mount
> 
> Available in the UK and EU from Magiclight.co.uk


Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## apensity (May 22, 2005)

QuenteK25 said:


> Great! I've been looking at those same lights from that same seller. He has others with the orange peel reflectors rather than the smooth reflectors and I thought I'd go that route instead.
> 
> With one of these on my helmet and one on the bars I should be good to go it sounds like?


Yeah, totally covered. The orange peel would help disperse the light, but I would keep the helmet light a pencil beam with the smooth reflector. I bought another reflector which has verticle slats to distribute the light and it cuts down significantly on the brightness as compared to the pencil. However, the dispersion of light across my view is nice, so i keep the pencil for where i am looking. Couldn't be happier!


----------

